# قانون 5 لسنة 2005 والخاص بتعديل قانون 89 لسنة 1998 الخاص بالمناقصات والمزايدات



## مهندس إدارة (14 أبريل 2008)

قانون 5 لسنة 2005 والخاص بتعديل قانون 89 لسنة 1998 الخاص بالمناقصات والمزايدات


http://projectmangement.montadamoslim.com/montada-f3/topic-t87.htm


----------



## alaa el-sherif (24 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخوة الأفاضل أرجو معرفة طريقة حساب نسبة التضخم للعناصر الإنشائية بطريقة الأوزان والمعاملات وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mos (25 ديسمبر 2008)

أخى الكريم هذا الموضوع تجده بالكتاب 

skills and knowledge of coct engineering 
وهو موجود بمكتبة الملتقى 

و aacei.org

مع التحية


----------



## العنكاوى101 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*الشكر*

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## emadsadic (4 يونيو 2012)

شكرا


----------

